# snowbanks



## ccbracing (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm new to plowing with my '05 Rincon that I purchased in Dec. Hooked up a 50" Moose County plow and it works great, exceeding my expectations. But the snowbanks have exceeded anything I've ever see! Any suggestions on the most efficient way to push them back? Thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ccbracing;1216956 said:


> i'm new to plowing with my '05 rincon that i purchased in dec. Hooked up a 50" moose county plow and it works great, exceeding my expectations. But the snowbanks have exceeded anything i've ever see! Any suggestions on the most efficient way to push them back? Thanks


loader!!!!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Try pushing them back with the plow slightly raised. Thats what I did yesterday while plowing my buddies driveway.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

If they're frozen, forget it. Don't even try them. If they are loose (ie, you can kick them with a sneaker on and they break up without your toes breaking up) you can try as said above. Likewise, when you are plowing for the first time in the season, make sure to push the snow far enough to allow for future snowfall. Each time you plow, do what is called "stacking" and raise the plow slightly as you go into the pile so it pushes the snow upwards and "stacks" it.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is what i did...i purchased a 30" plastic blade from the snowplow.com for about 30.00 and what i did was drill 2 holes in my plow blade and i mounted it so i can "shelf " the snow without going off the sidewalk...it is kind of like a blade extension..i keep the blade raised when i do it...it works great...when i am finished...i unbolt the blade and start plowing. The plastic blade is nearly indestructible.


----------



## ccbracing (Dec 28, 2010)

interesting idea. Snowplow.com only has a pic of an earth moving machine and I get a pop-up saying the site can't be trusted. Is there a make and model of what you bought?


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

The company the snowplow.com has a banner on this site up in the right corner...just click on it and go to replacement parts and you can order a blade...these blades are for a snow shovel....beleive me... it works great!


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

Stack 'em high! Thumbs Up This one is about 10'-12' tall!


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow that is a stack! I have some 5-6 ft stacks myself. I raised the blade, sat back on the seat and rode right up the piles and could pretty much stack them as high as I wanted or pushed the top back.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres a vid that will show ya how ya stack it high, it's the same quad you have underneath.
if your banks are hard ya need to wait for a nice warm day and break them down into a ramp and then pack them down by driving on them, i had twin banks the year that was taken, my banksare alot smaller this year, but my neighbor has some nice ones forming up if i ever get my winch back.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a customer that I have to stack the snow. Not really a good place to put it so I stack it all in one place. I'll try to remember to get a pic of it if it snows again.


----------



## ctplower1322 (Nov 22, 2010)

Heres some pictures from last year of a pile I stacked up...


----------

